# 585 bottom bracket insert seperation



## alex_r (Aug 3, 2006)

After less than a year and less than 4000 miles, my bottom braket insert has seperated from the carbon. The frame will soon be on its way back to Look. Has anyone else had this problem or heard of this happening? Just curious as to whether this is a common problem with these frames.


----------



## velocipede (Feb 10, 2005)

alex_r said:


> After less than a year and less than 4000 miles, my bottom braket insert has seperated from the carbon. The frame will soon be on its way back to Look. Has anyone else had this problem or heard of this happening? Just curious as to whether this is a common problem with these frames.


I had it happen to two Trek 5500 frames. I sold the third frame.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Alex,
We've had 3 (including yours) frames returned for this reason. Look has now made changes to the aluminum insert in the BB to address this problem, even though it hasn't been a widespread issue. The new BB insert has knurling on the outside (the side that bonds to the carbon), whereas the old ones were smooth.

We'll definitely take care of this for you with no problems. I know that your local shop is in contact with us, so we'll get it wrapped up for you ASAP.


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

*BB Insert Knurling*

Tino,

What manufacturing (or shipment from Look) date did this change take effect?

Is there an issue with any of the 585 Ultras, including those sold in Germany earlier in the year?

Is the knurling visible to the untrained eye (when BB is not installed)?


----------



## alex_r (Aug 3, 2006)

*Thanks Look!!!!!*

I just wanted to post and say that Look has bent over backwards to help me with my problem. They are currently out of stock on the color I want, but have been extremely helpful and I will have a 2007 black 585 to ride as soon as they are available. Apparently black was a popular color last year. I wish all companies were so helpful when there is a problem with their product. Thank you Tino for your response, and thank you Chas for your patience with me.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

My pleasure Alex. I'm glad we were able to get this issue worked out for you.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Love to hear this type of customer service.
Designs aren't always perfect from the get go, but if the customer feels they were treated well and justly, we'll always come back, and with praise.

Way to go Look, and Tino and Chas.


----------

